# Drawing Desk



## rrhodes_67 (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm currently building a computer desk, and I want to build one small area as a sort of mini drawing table. I've never really built anything before, and this is a large project, but I've studied how my father built things, and have the general idea about putting it all together. What I don't know is where to get the hardware/pieces or what they're called to make the table part adjustable? Here is an example of what I want:

http://www.dickblick.com/zz501/45/

This desk if it comes out as I envision will be pretty nice hopefully. :no: Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

Try Rockler or Woodcraft. I know Rockler carries a lot of hardware for woodworking, and I think Woodcraft does also. There is probably a store near you.

www.rockler.com

I've been meaning to make a simple, large sewing table for my wife and I like the general design of the drafting table in your link. But I would probably use different joint techniques and wouldn't need the movable top. I saved the photo for a later redesign:thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could use hardware like this. Or, have a pivoting arm drop into stops on the underside to create the adjustment. You could use a piano hinge in the front.


----------



## rrhodes_67 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks guys, both links were exactly what I need. Wonder if Lowe's or Home Depot would carry them. I'll check this weekend. 

Rick


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

piano hinge is a great idea


----------

